# Messi può lasciare il Barça: Inter e Juve in corsa.



## admin (6 Febbraio 2020)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 febbraio, Messi, che ha rotto con Abidal, al termine della stagione potrebbe decidere di lasciare il Barcellona. Può andare via gratis a giugno, con preavviso di 30 giorni. Ma dove potrebbe finire? Solamente in club con alle spalle colossi finanziarie, in grado di pagare lo stipendio da 50-85 mln di euro lordi a stagione. In corsa PSG, City, United, Inter e Juventus.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Febbraio 2020)

ma no ci siamo noi su Messi se arrivano Arnault e Allegri


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 febbraio, Messi, che ha rotto con Abidal, al termine della stagione potrebbe decidere di lasciare il Barcellona. Può andare via gratis a giugno, con preavviso di 30 giorni. Ma dove potrebbe finire? Solamente in club con alle spalle colossi finanziarie, in grado di pagare lo stipendio da 50-85 mln di euro lordi a stagione. In corsa PSG, City, United, Inter e Juventus.



Certo, come no: la Juventus ha un monte ingaggi quasi pari alle big europee pur avendo un fatturato molto inferiore (dato tutt’altro che positivo ma che i giornalai non rimarcano; dato che sottolinea come abbiano fatto all-in per la Champions e che se dovesse andare male le conseguenze ci saranno) e vanno a prendere Messi, come se dopo l’ingaggio di CR7 potessero permettersi anche questo. 

Sull’Inda, figuriamoci. Il top per loro adesso sono gli Eriksen di turno.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Alla Juve con Ronaldo non ce lo vedo proprio.
Dovesse andare all'Inter sarebbe la mazzata finale per noi.
Comunque ogni volta che esce una notizia su un possibile trasferimento di Messi penso sempre che alla fine rimarrà lì a Barcellona


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Alla Juve con Ronaldo non ce lo vedo proprio.
> Dovesse andare all'Inter sarebbe la mazzata finale per noi.
> Comunque ogni volta che esce una notizia su un possibile trasferimento di Messi penso sempre che alla fine rimarrà lì a Barcellona



Messi ha un ingaggio di 40 milioni di euro netti , CR7 di 31 milioni di euro netti. Se Messi andasse alla Juve, la Juve si troverebbe ad avere due stipendi che peserebbero sul fatturato per oltre 140 milioni di euro (il solo stipendio di CR7 pesa sul bilancio gobbo per oltre 60 milioni di euro). Per due giocatori. Secondo voi un club che al netto delle plusvalenze fattura 495 milioni di euro può permettersi di avere a bilancio 140 milioni di euro lordi per due giocatori, quando hanno già un monte ingaggi tutt’altro che virtuoso per il loro bilancio e che li obbliga a fare 157 milioni di plusvalenze da qui a Giugno (visto che hanno un monte ingaggi praticamente pari alle più grandi big europee senza avere il loro fatturato)? C’è anche solo la minima possibilità che ciò accada? Evidentemente no. Non è questione di non vedercelo con Ronaldo, è che proprio non possono permetterselo. 

L’Inter lasciamo proprio stare. Non si passa da Lukaku a Messi in una stagione, non esiste proprio.


----------



## juventino (6 Febbraio 2020)

Col decreto crescita Juventus e Inter pagherebbero di meno sull’ingaggio (su un ingaggio di 40 netti, costerebbe circa 60 milioni lordi) e considerando che il cartellino non lo devi pagare ti dovresti accollare il solo ingaggio....


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Magari ne approfittassimo noi, magari!!!


----------



## pazzomania (6 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 febbraio, Messi, che ha rotto con Abidal, al termine della stagione potrebbe decidere di lasciare il Barcellona. Può andare via gratis a giugno, con preavviso di 30 giorni. Ma dove potrebbe finire? Solamente in club con alle spalle colossi finanziarie, in grado di pagare lo stipendio da 50-85 mln di euro lordi a stagione. In corsa PSG, City, United, Inter e Juventus.



Partendo dal presupposto che resterà sicuramente al Barcellona, non ci serviva una seconda punta da affiancare ad Ibra ?!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Col decreto crescita Juventus e Inter pagherebbero di meno sull’ingaggio (su un ingaggio di 40 netti, costerebbe circa 60 milioni lordi) e considerando che il cartellino non lo devi pagare ti dovresti accollare il solo ingaggio....



Vero, avevo scordato il decreto crescita, solo che quando hai già CR7 che pesa oltre 60 milioni lordi a bilancio (visto che a lui non era stato applicato il decreto crescita, che non esisteva ancora al momento del suo ingaggio) diventa problematico avere altri 60 milioni lordi di stipendio sul groppone. 120 milioni di euro lordi per due giocatori una squadra che al netto delle plusvalenze fattura 495 milioni non può proprio permetterseli, a meno di non giocare con mezza squadra di scappati di casa low cost. E così non è, visto che avete già un monte ingaggi di più 250 milioni di euro lordi. Per intenderci, il Liverpool ha un monte ingaggi di 106 milioni di euro netti, e fatturano più di voi. 

Il Real Madrid ha un monte ingaggi di 277 milioni di euro lordi (solo 27 milioni di euro lordi in più della Gobbentus) e fattura 757 milioni.


----------



## mabadi (6 Febbraio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma no ci siamo noi su Messi se arrivano Arnault e Allegri



hahahaa non lo dire è solo una storia italiana questa.... "dev’essere un mistero italiano?" (cit).


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2020)

è già della juve. raggiungerà guardiola.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è già della juve. raggiungerà guardiola.



Esatto. 

Sti qua sono terzi per monte ingaggi a livello mondiale (dietro solo a Real e Barcellona) e decimi per fatturato (e avere il terzo monte ingaggi mondiale col decimo fatturato è tutto fuorché un dato positivo e che non avrà ripercussioni, lo sanno anche loro in primis, chiamasi all-in, o la va o la spacca. Ma questo i giornalai servi vermilingui non lo scrivono, non scrivono che senza vincere la CL sarà ridimensionamento SICURO, troppo impegnati a ficcare la lingua nel posteriore mallavato del monociglio) ma di sicuro andranno a prendere Messi, al 100%. 

Esattamente come Guardiola che secondo un gobbo che scriveva qui aveva già firmato.


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Febbraio 2020)

Avrei grossi dubbi sull'intelligenza di chi gestisce la mia squadra se solo PENSASSERO minimamente a un giocatore che, per quanto IMMENSO, A) ha già dato il meglio B) condiziona pesantamente chi ha intorno e, non ultimo, C) becca ALMENO 50 mln di eurozzi


----------



## juventino (6 Febbraio 2020)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Avrei grossi dubbi sull'intelligenza di chi gestisce la mia squadra se solo PENSASSERO minimamente a un giocatore che, per quanto IMMENSO, A) ha già dato il meglio B) condiziona pesantamente chi ha intorno e, non ultimo, C) becca ALMENO 50 mln di eurozzi



Se ci si dovesse mettere pure dei soldi per il cartellino ti darei pienamente ragione, ma a parametro zero (la clausola del contratto prevede che si possa liberare con tre mesi di preavviso) è impossibile non pensarci.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se ci si dovesse mettere pure dei soldi per il cartellino ti darei pienamente ragione, ma a parametro zero (la clausola del contratto prevede che si possa liberare con tre mesi di preavviso) è impossibile non pensarci.



Pensaci pure. Se però credi che possiate permettervelo col bilancio che avete dovresti fare un reality check. Se dovete fare 157 milioni di plusvalenze da qui a Giugno quante ne dovrete fare per mantenere anche Messi e i suoi 60 milioni lordi che andranno ad aggiungersi ai 60 e passa di Cristina?


----------



## Snake (6 Febbraio 2020)

a 33 anni, com bimbi e moglie ambientati in spagna ce lo vedo venire nella putrefatta serie A  semmai esistesse una possibilità che lasci il Barca (e non esiste per un motivo principale) andrebbe al City da Guardiola.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 febbraio, Messi, che ha rotto con Abidal, al termine della stagione potrebbe decidere di lasciare il Barcellona. Può andare via gratis a giugno, con preavviso di 30 giorni. Ma dove potrebbe finire? Solamente in club con alle spalle colossi finanziarie, in grado di pagare lo stipendio da 50-85 mln di euro lordi a stagione. In corsa PSG, City, United, Inter e Juventus.



Messi inter se ne parla dai tempi di Moratti che ci aveva messo gli occhi sopra a 16 anni ancora..
Ma francamente non credo si concretizzarà mai..ok che Suning potrebbe fare una follia che avrebbe un impatto di visibilità senza paragoni..però per dare a Messi anche solo 25 netti (non credo accetterebbe) dovrebbero scucire circa 32 milioni l'anno per un unico ingaggio..
Poi Messi verrebbe in Italia?
Per me se lascia il Barca (cosa che dubito) le piste sono: PSG o Premier, col City che farebbe follie per rimettere insieme Messi e Pep


----------



## hakaishin (6 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Messi inter se ne parla dai tempi di Moratti che ci aveva messo gli occhi sopra a 16 anni ancora..
> Ma francamente non credo si concretizzarà mai..ok che Suning potrebbe fare una follia che avrebbe un impatto di visibilità senza paragoni..però per dare a Messi anche solo 25 netti (non credo accetterebbe) dovrebbero scucire circa 32 milioni l'anno per un unico ingaggio..
> Poi Messi verrebbe in Italia?
> Per me se lascia il Barca (cosa che dubito) le piste sono: PSG o Premier, col City che farebbe follie per rimettere insieme Messi e Pep



Non credo che Pep rimanga al city 
Comunque Messi non verrà mai in Italia. Finirà la sua carriera al Barcellona...non ce lo vedo proprio a cambiare tutto a 33 anni..


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Febbraio 2020)

La Juve prende Messi e Neymar in estate 

sì


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pensaci pure. Se però credi che possiate permettervelo col bilancio che avete dovresti fare un reality check. Se dovete fare 157 milioni di plusvalenze da qui a Giugno quante ne dovrete fare per mantenere anche Messi e i suoi 60 milioni lordi che andranno ad aggiungersi ai 60 e passa di Cristina?



che poi insieme andrebbero d'accordissimo proprio. immagina la faccia di cristina a non tirare più le punizioni ed a non essere il migliore e più vincente della squadra...


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Febbraio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non credo che Pep rimanga al city
> Comunque Messi non verrà mai in Italia. Finirà la sua carriera al Barcellona...non ce lo vedo proprio a cambiare tutto a 33 anni..



Però CR7 l'ha fatto..non credo nemmeno io ma mai dire mai..

Pep non so, venire via dal City da perdente?..Non so se è da lui..poi per andare dove? Non vedo Big con panchine interessanti per lui..ritorno al Barca possibile?


----------



## hakaishin (6 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però CR7 l'ha fatto..non credo nemmeno io ma mai dire mai..
> 
> Pep non so, venire via dal City da perdente?..Non so se è da lui..poi per andare dove? Non vedo Big con panchine interessanti per lui..ritorno al Barca possibile?



CR7 si è sempre messo in gioco, Messi è nato e cresciuto nel Barcellona e credo ci morirà..

Mah, pep non sta più tanto bene li..poi quest’anno in campionato sta facendo davvero male, vediamo in CL. Secondo me va via..


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Febbraio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> CR7 si è sempre messo in gioco, Messi è nato e cresciuto nel Barcellona e credo ci morirà..
> 
> Mah, pep non sta più tanto bene li..poi *quest’anno in campionato sta facendo davvero male*, vediamo in CL. Secondo me va via..



Per quello dico, non me lo vedo a scappare dopo un flop simile..specie se in CL uscisse agli ottavi col Real


----------



## Gunnar67 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma no ci siamo noi su Messi se arrivano Arnault e Allegri



Ok, se questa e' la premessa, allora e' gia' dell'Inter.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per quello dico, non me lo vedo a scappare dopo un flop simile..specie se in CL uscisse agli ottavi col Real



Secondo me è proprio l’anno giusto per lasciare


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che poi insieme andrebbero d'accordissimo proprio. immagina la faccia di cristina a non tirare più le punizioni ed a non essere il migliore e più vincente della squadra...



Ma aldilà di questo, sti qua fatturano 300 milioni in meno del Real e hanno un monte ingaggi molto simile e pensano di andare lontano e anzi di appesantirlo ancora? 

Sono proprio degli esaltati sti gobbi, otto anni a vincere contro il nulla hanno questi effetti.

Ma se non vincono la CL si faranno male, altroché Messi, con buona pace di tutti quelli (alcuni milanisti compresi, visto che anche su questo forum ci sono milanisti ai quali si infiamma il clitoride a parlare dei gobbi) che pensano che si possa essere decimi per fatturato e terzi per monte ingaggi per un tempo indefinito senza pagarne le conseguenze.


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2020)

Per me prova a prenderlo Mirabelli


----------



## Tsitsipas (6 Febbraio 2020)

Ciclicamente esce questa notizia. Credo che Messi resterà a Barcellona pure dopo che finisce di vivere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Messi ha un ingaggio di 40 milioni di euro netti , CR7 di 31 milioni di euro netti. Se Messi andasse alla Juve, la Juve si troverebbe ad avere due stipendi che peserebbero sul fatturato per oltre 140 milioni di euro (il solo stipendio di CR7 pesa sul bilancio gobbo per oltre 60 milioni di euro). Per due giocatori. Secondo voi un club che al netto delle plusvalenze fattura 495 milioni di euro può permettersi di avere a bilancio 140 milioni di euro lordi per due giocatori, quando hanno già un monte ingaggi tutt’altro che virtuoso per il loro bilancio e che li obbliga a fare 157 milioni di plusvalenze da qui a Giugno (visto che hanno un monte ingaggi praticamente pari alle più grandi big europee senza avere il loro fatturato)? C’è anche solo la minima possibilità che ciò accada? Evidentemente no. Non è questione di non vedercelo con Ronaldo, è che proprio non possono permetterselo.
> 
> L’Inter lasciamo proprio stare. Non si passa da Lukaku a Messi in una stagione, non esiste proprio.



In verità 40 netti con la nuova legge fiscale sono 56 lordi, mentre per il PSG sono 80 e per il City 70.
Per questo le italiane sono avvantaggiate.

Comunque non li vedo proprio Messi e Ronaldo nella stessa squadra, poi alla Juve... sarebbe come se Magic e Bird avessero lasciato Lakers e Celtics per giocare negli Atlanta Hawks.

L'Inter invece non la escluderei, principalmente per la questione fiscale, ma significherebbe smontare tutto quello impostato finora, ma per Messi...

Alla fine rimmarrà al Barca, è lui il primo a pensare che lontano da casa fallirebbe compromettendo così tutta la sua carriera storica.


----------



## sacchino (6 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Certo, come no: la Juventus ha un monte ingaggi quasi pari alle big europee pur avendo un fatturato molto inferiore (dato tutt’altro che positivo ma che i giornalai non rimarcano; dato che sottolinea come abbiano fatto all-in per la Champions e che se dovesse andare male le conseguenze ci saranno) e vanno a prendere Messi, come se dopo l’ingaggio di CR7 potessero permettersi anche questo.
> 
> Sull’Inda, figuriamoci. Il top per loro adesso sono gli Eriksen di turno.



La Juve ha fatto all in sperando in un impennata del fatturato, cosa che non avviene e non avverrà mai perché non è amata, il suo modo di vincere piace solo a noi Italiani e non alle culture anglosassoni e asiatiche che sono quelle che ti portano su il fatturato, Messi per assurdo do noi in due anni ci porterebbe a fatturare oltre 500 milioni anche senza vincere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In verità 40 netti con la nuova legge fiscale sono 56 lordi, mentre per il PSG sono 80 e per il City 70.
> Per questo le italiane sono avvantaggiate.
> 
> Comunque non li vedo proprio Messi e Ronaldo nella stessa squadra, poi alla Juve... sarebbe come se Magic e Bird avessero lasciato Lakers e Celtics per giocare negli Atlanta Hawks.
> ...



Le italiane saranno pure avvantaggiate ma una squadra che ha un monte ingaggi solo 20 milioni inferiore a quello del Real con un fatturato inferiore di quasi 300 milioni sicuramente non può permettersi di mantenere Messi + CR7 + tutti gli altri, questo mi sembra lapalissiano. Il Real Madrid ha un monte ingaggi di 277 milioni di euro lordi, la Juventus di oltre 250 milioni lordi pur fatturando abissalmente meno, ma proprio ordini di grandezza in meno, chiaro che questa cosa non possa andare avanti per molto. Il vantaggio delle italiane per il decreto crescita è relativo quando la più ricca, cioè la gobba, fattura tuttora molto meno delle top inglesi e spagnole. 

Per quanto riguarda l’Inda, fanno fatica a prendere Eriksen e dovrebbero prendere Messi, dai cerchiamo di essere seri, su.

Il loro Messi, per ciò che sono adesso, è Eriksen.





sacchino ha scritto:


> La Juve ha fatto all in sperando in un impennata del fatturato, cosa che non avviene e non avverrà mai perché non è amata, il suo modo di vincere piace solo a noi Italiani e non alle culture anglosassoni e asiatiche che sono quelle che ti portano su il fatturato, Messi per assurdo do noi in due anni ci porterebbe a fatturare oltre 500 milioni anche senza vincere.



Esatto. E se non vincono la CL quest’anno ci sarà da ridere. Anche se molti misteriosamente sono convinti che questi qui potranno permettersi di essere decimi per fatturato e terzi per monte ingaggi senza ripercussioni future, come se le altre squadre fossero sceme a spendere in rapporto al fattturato e non a far finta di essere delle big europee senza esserlo.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Febbraio 2020)

io spero vada all'inter..lo spero davvero...voglio vedere fino a che punto i tifosi continueranno a seguire questa squadra e a farsi andare bene tutto

sapete che mi viene in mente? vi ricordate l'anno di J Martinez e Kongodbia? sembrava li avessimo presi e si preparasse una super stagione mentre l'inter annaspava...ricordo che ci fu un incazzam...generale dei tifosi dell inda e Thoir di corsa prese lui Kongdobia e altri che ora non ricordo…

lo so che erano 2 pippe e sono proiettili schivati ma è per dire che vorrei che ogni tanto accadesse anche da noi sta cosa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io spero vada all'inter..lo spero davvero...voglio vedere fino a che punto i tifosi continueranno a seguire questa squadra e a farsi andare bene tutto
> 
> sapete che mi viene in mente? vi ricordate l'anno di J Martinez e Kongodbia? sembrava li avessimo presi e si preparasse una super stagione mentre l'inter annaspava...ricordo che ci fu un incazzam...generale dei tifosi dell inda e Thoir di corsa prese lui Kongdobia e altri che ora non ricordo…
> 
> lo so che erano 2 pippe e sono proiettili schivati ma è per dire che vorrei che ogni tanto accadesse anche da noi sta cosa



Ma sai cosa gliene frega ad Idiott? Non gliene catafotte nulla. Comunque aldilà dei discorsi di bilancio, ci sono squadre ben più attrezzate per prendere Messi qualora andasse via, perché il decreto crescita conta relativamente quando fatturi eoni in meno delle rivali europee.


----------



## iceman. (6 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me prova a prenderlo Mirabelli



Ho un nome che farà dremmare san diro..


----------



## Raryof (6 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma sai cosa gliene frega ad Idiott? Non gliene catafotte nulla. Comunque aldilà dei discorsi di bilancio, ci sono squadre ben più attrezzate per prendere Messi qualora andasse via, perché il decreto crescita conta relativamente quando fatturi eoni in meno delle rivali europee.



Beh però piano, possono anche fregarsene ora ma pensa se non andiamo nemmeno in EL quest'anno cosa dovranno inventarsi in estate.... pensa.
Dovranno azzerare ancora una volta il tutto, dovranno investire al contrario di quanto fatto la scorsa estate e in questa sessione invernale, quindi, se vogliono investire dovranno vendere o dovranno metterci dei soldi, questa volta da spendere in maniera adeguata e solerte ma c'è un MA, che cosa possono spendere se nemmeno giochiamo l'Europa dei pipponi?
Ecco spiegato il ridimensionamento, a Idy degli obbiettivi frega poco ma nel calcio non fare le coppe significa perdita dell'investimento, quindi qualcuno mi spieghi quando penseranno di andare in "positivo" sul campo con un progetto serio, avviato, di 2 anni, ma in ambiente provinciale quindi campioni o presunti tali che se ne vanno per niente a 0 da sostituire in maniera convincente con futuri fenomeni presi a poco dal Belgio.
La misura è ormai colma, basta una goccetta di incompetenza in più e saltiamo davvero di brutto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Beh però piano, possono anche fregarsene ora ma pensa se non andiamo nemmeno in EL quest'anno cosa dovranno inventarsi in estate.... pensa.
> Dovranno azzerare ancora una volta il tutto, dovranno investire al contrario di quanto fatto la scorsa estate e in questa sessione invernale, quindi, se vogliono investire dovranno vendere o dovranno metterci dei soldi, questa volta da spendere in maniera adeguata e solerte ma c'è un MA, che cosa possono spendere se nemmeno giochiamo l'Europa dei pipponi?
> Ecco spiegato il ridimensionamento, a Idy degli obbiettivi frega poco ma nel calcio non fare le coppe significa perdita dell'investimento, quindi qualcuno mi spieghi quando penseranno di andare in "positivo" sul campo con un progetto serio, avviato, di 2 anni, ma in ambiente provinciale quindi campioni o presunti tali che se ne vanno per niente a 0 da sostituire in maniera convincente con futuri fenomeni presi a poco dal Belgio.
> La misura è ormai colma, basta una goccetta di incompetenza in più e saltiamo davvero di brutto.



C’è la questione stadio di mezzo. Se davvero Sala da l’ok e poi col taglio dei costi che abbiamo fatto la UEFA ci da l’SA io escludo che Idiott ci tenga ancora.

Anche perché l’unico modo per poter investire sarebbe mettendo soldi in sponsorships da parti correlate, ma essendo Idiott un fondo avvoltoio che non maneggia soldi suoi forse non può manco farlo. Ergo...


----------



## Raryof (6 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> C’è la questione stadio di mezzo. Se davvero Sala da l’ok e poi col taglio dei costi che abbiamo fatto la UEFA ci da l’SA io escludo che Idiott ci tenga ancora.
> 
> Anche perché l’unico modo per poter investire sarebbe mettendo soldi in sponsorships da parti correlate, ma essendo Idiott un fondo avvoltoio che non maneggia soldi suoi forse non può manco farlo. Ergo...



Appunto, l'unico modo che avrebbero di investire qualcosa sul mercato arriverebbe dalle cessioni degli asset più importanti, ora, ditemi, chi sarebbero i nostri asset?
Donnarumma che vorrebbe 8 l'anno e una squadra ovviamente competitiva? 
Romagnoli che non giocherebbe titolare nemmeno nella Lazio? quanto 70 mln per questo qui?
I soldi di Suso che forse arriveranno l'anno prossimo?
Sponsor? portati da Elliott? ma quali sponsor dovrebbero arrivare quando hai una proprietà di strozzini che nemmeno valorizza il proprio asset? anzi, brucia soldi ogni mese e non compete, gli sponsor giustamente se ne stanno alla larga, forse solo lo stadio avviato e un altro progetto potrebbero rivitalizzare questo brand ormai in caduta libera.


----------



## Dany20 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 6 febbraio, Messi, che ha rotto con Abidal, al termine della stagione potrebbe decidere di lasciare il Barcellona. Può andare via gratis a giugno, con preavviso di 30 giorni. Ma dove potrebbe finire? Solamente in club con alle spalle colossi finanziarie, in grado di pagare lo stipendio da 50-85 mln di euro lordi a stagione. In corsa PSG, City, United, Inter e Juventus.


C'è lo zampino di Caressa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Ha litigato con Abidal ?
bhe ecco un Sacchi Bis 
o lui o me (Van Basten)

hahaha dirigente giocatore o quello che vuoi 
se qualcuno deve salutare questo sicuramente è il Francese 

figurati se il Barca fa andare via Messi x Abidal XD


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Secondo me è proprio l’anno giusto per lasciare



Può essere..potrebbe prendere un altro anno sabbatico


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Può essere..potrebbe prendere un altro anno sabbatico



O magari torna al Barcellona..
Io spero sempre che venga da noi


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Febbraio 2020)

arriva renault con messi e guardiola, parte lo stadio e vinciamo il mondiale per club direttamente nel dicembre 2020.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Febbraio 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> O magari torna al Barcellona..
> Io spero sempre che venga da noi



Bé lo immagino ma silurare Sarri dopo un anno non so..quanto prende Sarri?


----------



## hakaishin (7 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé lo immagino ma silurare Sarri dopo un anno non so..quanto prende Sarri?



Sarri prende 6 milioni.
Io lo sfanculerei domani Sarri...


----------

